# Lithuanian: online translator



## Setwale_Charm

The perennial problem in languages which I do not know well enough but in which I need to read something, just to quickly grasp the gist. Could anybody recommend a link?


----------



## Ragutis

Setwale_Charm said:


> The perennial problem in languages which I do not know well enough but in which I need to read something, just to quickly grasp the gist. Could anybody recommend a link?



AFAIK, there's no any


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Do you mean that I shall have to kidnap some nice Lithuanian to clarify matters for me??!!!


----------



## Nunty

What about site translator? I think I saw that Google does this. Of course, the limitations are obvious and the translations are sometimes good for a laugh, but little else.

By the way, all the Lithuanians I've ever met are lovely people, and I'm sure one will be glad to help you.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Nun-Translator said:


> What about site translator? I think I saw that Google does this. Of course, the limitations are obvious and the translations are sometimes good for a laugh, but little else.
> 
> By the way, all the Lithuanians I've ever met are lovely people, and I'm sure one will be glad to help you.


 

 Could you please specify, Nun-Translator? I am not very familiar with Google but I do not seem to observe anything of the kind at first glance.

 Yes, they are. But this one is a piece of personal correspondence and despite the fact that it does not contain anything too personal I do not feel that it would be ethical twds my correspondent to involve anybody form the outside into reading this. 

 Btw, I have sent you a private mail, which I had been going to send for ages.


----------



## Nunty

Setwale_Charm said:


> Could you please specify, Nun-Translator? I am not very familiar with Google but I do not seem to observe anything of the kind at first glance.


Google Language Tools is here, but I checked and Lithuanian is not on the list.  Sorry.



Setwale_Charm said:


> Btw, I have sent you a private mail, which I had been going to send for ages.


I have not received it. PM me and I'll give you an email address.


----------

